# Two out of three....



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Two out of three ain't bad. Congratulations on the passes. Sorry to hear about Breeze's bum rap.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats Shelly and Bon Bon!!! 

I know a bunch of Darrin's students were heading there this weekend. I am glad I didn't because of the weather. It was cold. 

Sorry about the Master test. Do you have any more for this year?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Those darn real ducks will get those dogs everytime lol we had them on one pond at the first test I ever went too messed up alot of dogs. Too bad that Breeze got dropped that sux. Congrats on Bonnies wins.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Two out of three is great!! Sorry about Master, that's a shame. There are good ways and bad ways to fail, and that was not a good way. 
Do you have any more master tests this year?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks all!
Ann, I was in the other flight from Darrin's crew, but roomed with Judy M, and we all went out to dinner together on SAturday. We were a bit rowdy--think we shocked the people at the next table but we had fun!

We are back in Ohio for Buckeye this coming weekend. Breeze in Master, and Bonnie in both Juniors. If they don't do it there it will be spring for us. Cross your fingers for us!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the passes!! 

Bummer about the interpretation fail


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats you did well considering the factors in the test. Hard to train with access to live ducks swimming around. Sounds like a judging issue not going to see many live ducks tooling around in a *NORMAL DAYS HUNT*


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Good luck, I hope you get the last pass before the winter!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations on that!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

sterregold said:


> Thanks all!
> Ann, I was in the other flight from Darrin's crew, but roomed with Judy M, and we all went out to dinner together on SAturday. We were a bit rowdy--think we shocked the people at the next table but we had fun!


The ladies were rowdy talking about it on Thursday. LOL Judy wasn't there that day but the others. Darrin was just shaking his head. Wondering if he was going to have to breathalize them before they walked to the line. LOL Glad you had a great time, that is the most important part, having fun. Hope I can travel with all of you some day.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> Congrats you did well considering the factors in the test. Hard to train with access to live ducks swimming around. Sounds like a judging issue not going to see many live ducks tooling around in a *NORMAL DAYS HUNT*


I'm lucky (I guess?!?) that one of the ponds I train on is home to a large flock of Canada geese, so my guys get used to running marks and blinds in and around them! It was a bit much for some of the dogs to handle though. Luckily the little lab who ran before us got a re-run--the judges were very fair about that. Not much they could do about it--the only other water available to them there was very technical and way too cheaty for Junior, so they just took it into consideration.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> The ladies were rowdy talking about it on Thursday. LOL Judy wasn't there that day but the others. Darrin was just shaking his head. Wondering if he was going to have to breathalize them before they walked to the line. LOL Glad you had a great time, that is the most important part, having fun. Hope I can travel with all of you some day.


Yeah, they are bugging me that I need to put Darrin or one of them down as the 2nd handler so I get in the same flight as them and we can all be naughty in the gallery together!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Congrats Shelly! Would love to see Bon Bon.......maybe 2013? She's 1/2 Texan right : )


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

luvgld7 said:


> Congrats Shelly! Would love to see Bon Bon.......maybe 2013? She's 1/2 Texan right : )


Thanks! We are planning on aiming for 2012 when she and her brother will still be derby age, and there will be a hunt test to run as well. That, and I can get to St. Louis in a day! We probably will not be able to get to Texas in 2013--taking that time off work unpaid two years in a row would be tough, especially if an extra travel day is needed on each end.

And I do try to keep the Texas spirit with her--wear my Boulet's when it is dry!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

sterregold said:


> I'm lucky (I guess?!?) that one of the ponds I train on is home to a large flock of Canada geese, so my guys get used to running marks and blinds in and around them! It was a bit much for some of the dogs to handle though. Luckily the little lab who ran before us got a re-run--the judges were very fair about that. Not much they could do about it--the only other water available to them there was very technical and way too cheaty for Junior, so they just took it into consideration.


I actually got lucky with Gunner the other day. Just happened to be a Mallard Drake on the water so I let him investigate and as soon as he figured out he couldn't catch it tossed a bumper to the other side of the pond. But he will be getting mostly birds the rest of the week not bumpers.
St. Louis might be a little early for us we will have to see but 2013 is definite. What heck is a Boulet??? Is that those funny little hats they wear in Dallas???


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

As the song says "Two out of Three ain't Bad".  Congratulations!
Best wishes for the coming week-end.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Radarsdad, bless your heart : )

Boulet: Catelogue - Categories

of course, i've admitted i have a thing for shoes (and boots)


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

luvgld7 said:


> Radarsdad, bless your heart : )
> 
> Boulet: Catelogue - Categories
> 
> of course, i've admitted i have a thing for shoes (and boots)


OK I got it. I am partial to my Luccheses


----------

